
Pilotless Black Hawk Will Soon Take Flight - prostoalex
https://www.military.com/daily-news/2019/10/10/first-pilotless-black-hawk-will-soon-take-flight.html
======
Shivetya
The best part of course being is that what they learn will eventually make it
to public uses and improve air safety for all. Plus this of course applies to
drones which are pilot-less from day one, let alone the fantasy of flying cars

~~~
rtkwe
There are some planes out there for GA that do already use fly by wire,
they're mostly relegated to the highest end though because of expense and
weight so iirc they're mostly on the small private jet size of planes not the
Cessna size single engine 4 passenger planes.

Even looking at helicopters it looks like Bell has made a fly by wire chopper
as far back as 2015. [0]

[0] [https://www.mathworks.com/company/user_stories/bell-
helicopt...](https://www.mathworks.com/company/user_stories/bell-helicopter-
develops-worlds-first-commercial-fly-by-wire-helicopter.html)

------
guardiangod
FWIW, China's direct copy of S-70 has ingenuously developed fly-by-wire.

[https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/china-s-z-20-helicopter-
lo...](https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/china-s-z-20-helicopter-looks-
awfully-familiar-1839076626)

~~~
cptskippy
Are you saying the development of fly-by-wire in the helicopter is ingenious
or the implementation of the fly-by-wire system?

If it's later I'm left wondering what's ingenious about it.

~~~
xnyan
The engine available was less powerful that what is used in the UH-60, so a
fly-by-wire system was devised to drop weight from the aircraft. That's clever
enough of a solution I think.

~~~
cptskippy
Fly-by-wire reduces overall weight which compensates for the anemic engine but
why is that clever? That just strikes me as a design choice out of necessity.

~~~
xnyan
Sorry for the delay. In the real world sometimes that’s your only option?

